# Netherland dwarf show quality??



## hunterbaby05 (Mar 27, 2012)

So I have placed this itty bitty bunny on hold... I show my mini lops and have decided I would like a show quality netherland dwarf... so What do you guys think? Is he show quality?

http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/6570/2234521.jpg


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Mar 27, 2012)

Im not a netherland breeder but, but he lookd pretty nice! I have always been tempted to buy one!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never shown any type of rabbit, but have been doing a lot of research on all types. 

I believe he would be show quality. Nice shaped ears, perfectly round head. I'm not sure about his body, but he seems to put together nicely.

Very nice looking kit. I would take him to a show and see what the pros think of him. I believe that's the only way you will really know. 

Good Luck with this nice looking Netherland.

K


----------



## hunterbaby05 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thankyou all so much!! I am so excited to bring him home  Either way I know I will love him with all my heart :inlove:


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 28, 2012)

It looks like a sable am I right?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 28, 2012)

He is a black otter. . 
I like his head in relation to his size. His ears seem too long and a little pointy. Hard to comment on type since the view is angled but looks to have good type maybe a little pinched in the HQ but nice bone and markings.

Sorry didn't answer your question. Definitely show quality maybe middle of a class expected in placing but it depends on how good the dwarfs are in your area.


----------



## hunterbaby05 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thankyou for all the comments  What does pinched in the hind quarters mean exactly? I'm new at this show bunny stuff  I pick him up april 9th!! So excited!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 29, 2012)

Pinched in the Hindquarters means that the feet are not parallel to each other like they should be Due to pinching in the Hips. You can see that in this picture the feet are very straight and parallel







It could be the way the baby is sitting but on his you can see on his back foot that only the front part is showing and the back part is hiding. While looking at the rabbit above his whole foot is showing. Its easier to tell from a top view but if you see a U shaped hindquarters from the top then great but if you see more of a V shape then that means their pinched. 

Here's another explanation from a mini rex website but same idea
*"Line one shows a hind foot, where the hock is turned in and the toes instead of lining up with the body point away from it. This says that the rabbit is pinched (cow hocked) the hind legs should be straight and far apart like this | | a pinched rabbit's legs will form more of a V shape. You should also be able to put at least 3 fingers between the hocks. A pinched rabbit will have protruding hips as well (or catchy hips)*"
http://www.devonglen.com/mreval.htm


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Now I understand Sarah what you mean by the ears being a bit long after seeing your example. Plus thanks regarding the "pinched" explanation. 

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought he was a blue otter at first glance? Or is that just the flash on the camera? He is darling. I do agree about the ears, maybe a bit too long and pointy but he's got a great head on him.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol grace i had to look again. He could be blue otter i didnt notice until you said something. I know blue and black otters depending on light can be hard to tell apart in dwarfs


----------



## hunterbaby05 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thankyou for explaining  I'm just so excited! Ive wanted a ND for quite some time. Thanks again all for all the posts  I will post more when I get him


----------

